# are merc 40-60 hp ob,s made in china?



## hanker71 (Dec 28, 2018)

i just read that on another forum.i about puked!!!as i own a 2016


----------



## dhoganjr (Dec 31, 2018)

Japan, China, and Wisconsin. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_Marine


----------



## handyandy (Jan 3, 2019)

May depend but I've seen a lot of chinese ones. Last summer I was on a rental pontoon had a 50hp prop mercury so same basic power head and everything except the lower was a prop and it was china made I was surprised. When we returned it I checked a few other boats there with 40-60hp mercs all china, kind of pissed me off thought they were primarily made in Wisconsin. More reason why I'll stick to my old omc triples.


----------



## enwez (Apr 9, 2019)

Would like to add that not everything that comes from china is junk... China is good at manufacturing. Specifically, in the sense that they will manufacture something to your exact price point and specs. If its junk and its from china, its because the company that outsourced their product paid for a shit product, then spun around and sold it to you for however much they can squeeze out of their brand name.

Look at apple, a company that is built on simplicity and great build quality. They are all made in china, except apple pays the Chinese manufactures for higher quality control and tighter tolerances. And the expensive price is passed on to the consumer, as it should be.

Point is china is very good at manufacturing, but like anything you get what you paid for. And it seems like a lot of companies would rather pay for shit manufacturing after years of building their brand as reliable/well made just to squeeze out as much profit short term.

These mercs could be just as good as the American made, or junk. Who knows, it all depends on how much Merc payed for them to be made.


----------

